# Golden Visa



## pendejo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Has anyone gone through the Golden Visa process for either Spain or Portugal?

I am interested in this option as I want to limit the amount of taxes I am obligated to pay (eg less than 182 days living in said country), yet have a foothold in the country in question (in case I might want residency later).


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Good luck. Few Americans, or anyone from a native English speaking country, have been granted the golden visa: http://www.sef.pt/documentos/56/Mapa_ARI_PT_maio18.pdf


----------

